# New Blood Angel piccies!!!!



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

New blood angel pics! Enjoy!










Death company with chaplain (new lemartes model?)










Astorah the Grim+ RAS










Sanguinor + Exalted squad



Looking really really nice imo......can't wait.....


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

pinch me :shok: these are amazing, where did you fine the pic?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Well there goes fifty dollars...

Also, why don't you PM these to Tu_shan?


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

at warseer we already knew it rihgt? or was I the only one


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

WOW, nice wings....:shok:


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

smfanboy said:


> at warseer we already knew it rihgt? or was I the only one


Well I didnt know  but may aswell bring em to Heresy anyways


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I seriously hate the niples at some of the marines (gay marines anyone) but I got to admit they look fucking awsome


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

HOLY GOD!, THOSE ARE SWEET!. I know what im getting for my birthday .


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Much better than the tactical squad pictures in the previous thread - looking very nice


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

There was also a picture of the HQs statlines and lets just say mephiston is utterly utterly rediculous. He makes abbadon look like a plaything.

Corbulo is also there, as is a captain tycho and death company tycho....also lets just say that death company marines have the same WS as berzerkers....(which i dont believe they did in the "leaked" pdf)


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good find man,those are some seriously awesome looking miniatures. I'll be starting a BA army by the looks of things. Have some rep man.


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Good find man,those are some seriously awesome looking miniatures. I'll be starting a BA army by the looks of things. Have some rep man.


Thanks  Always wanting to promote my chapter. Blood Angels are just oozing with awsomeness and these models are doing that justice atm.

The tac marines in the other pic weren't anything special because they were after all, basic tactical marines. The shoulder pads and occasional glyph or droplet of blood made them look good enough for what they are. Blood angel armies are going to definitely be one of the best looking around after this...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

.............*faints*
Sweet christ that's a hell of a way for BA to start.....................GIMMEE!!!


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I sense the approach of a rather large number of Sanguinius conversions, in the air.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

They are simply just what i have been wanting for a long time. My beloved DC's with some decent weapons; i see thunderhammer, bolter, powerfist..and more to come ? And RAS kitted out with fancy bling , those golden boys with wings and even more nice stuf . Thank You AledM, this just saved the day. :biggrin:+rep.


----------



## Vet Sgt Ezekiel (May 8, 2009)

Phew :chuffed:

I'm glad they've done some half decent miniatures. Although i think the Sanguinor's a bit too like the Saint Celestine model IMO. 

In fact the whole Sanguinor squad reminds me of Flash Gordon. A Brian Blessed conversion could be on the cards me thinks.......


Urine extraction aside i'm glad they've done an ok job as i wasn't too impressed with the revamped SW minis. I picked a good time to get back into the hobby :grin:


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure, but I think this is also a new realease. I've heard rumours that it's a Death Company Dreadnought. I'd take it with a pinch of salt, if I were you.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

It is not a new release.

It's a forge world chaplain dreadnought.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

That's the Forgeworld chaplain dreadnought with 2 DCCW arms - about half way down the page here:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/SPACE_MARINE_DREADNOUGHTS.html

A very nice model though


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> It is not a new release.
> 
> It's a forge world chaplain dreadnought.


That's what I thought, but there are differences. Hence, I thought it's either a new model or just a conversion. I didn't find this though, by the way.



EmbraCraig said:


> That's the Forgeworld chaplain dreadnought with 2 DCCW arms


Ah, I didn't realise they could be equipped like that.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been debating whether or not to start a BA army with the new Codex, but after seeing these, I'm definitely going to start one.

+rep, Aled


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

They look totally awesome. But being marines of course GW were going to give a monkey's about making them look good. I always thought that the exalted were going to have to be converted like thunderwolfs and that death company squad with power weapon, thunder hammer, power fist and other toys looks good too.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

those look sooo good my Raptors have the possesed 'Bat wings' but i think i might have to grab some of those wings and change them to have a 'Fallen Angel' look :victory:


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Well thats it,i have to start a blood angel army now.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

those are very, very, VERY cool. I think this may have promted me to start my own *BA* army >.<


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

......Wow

They look amazing, I know what my next 40k project is after daemons.



smfanboy said:


> I seriously hate the niples at some of the marines (gay marines anyone) but I got to admit they look fucking awsome


Surely the fact you think their nipples look fucking awesome is more gay than the fact they have them?:taunt:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

bomb!
exalted squad looks deep! deffinatly adding one of those to my space marines


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

have some +rep


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice, though like the SWolves I think they may have overdone the iconography on the conversion pack stuff... make sthe minis a little too busy for my liking [also, one of the detah company seems to be holding his thunder hammer very oddly indeed.]

Hmmm, I see many conversion opportunities in Astorah [awesome mini]... perhaps a consort for this evil lady










I like to corrupt the minis... oh yes.... mwahahahaha!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay... those Death Company models are absolutely freaking _awesome_. Ten of those bad boys will be finding their way into my army as soon as possible. Also, really liking the Veteran Assault Marines (or whatever the hell they're called now), though I can't say I care much for the fools in gold nipple plate. The wings just... don't appeal to me.

This is the advantage of playing with a successor Chapter, though. My Flesh Tearers won't have any of the really ornate and beautiful equipment, instead opting toward more gritty and functional stuff. Looks like I'll be using what remains of my Flesh Tearer shoulder pads soon...


----------



## Vet Sgt Ezekiel (May 8, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> This is the advantage of playing with a successor Chapter, though. My Flesh Tearers won't have any of the really ornate and beautiful equipment, instead opting toward more gritty and functional stuff. Looks like I'll be using what remains of my Flesh Tearer shoulder pads soon...


Flesh tearers would be good using these models thinking about it. I think they would look cool with darker blood red armour rather than the gold for the BA. A bit like the Mr Oldmans armour in the beginning of Bram Stokers Dracula. Loose the wings and add jet packs and its a done deal. maybe loose the elegant power swords and use bad ass chainswords instead. That would look good.

Those power swords would be great for pre-Heresy EC too.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if those Death Company chaps are plastic. There's just something about them that makes me think they're not metal. With the amount of use the DC are going to get, I think they're gonna be plastic. There's no way they'd make metal models of all the different equipment options for the squad. Plus, if they're plastic, the conversion possibilities would be endless.


----------



## Vet Sgt Ezekiel (May 8, 2009)

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> Plus, if they're plastic, the conversion possibilities would be endless.


They seem to be plastic as do the Sanguiney guard dudes. i'm sure thats their sprue pictured over on BoLS.

Nice one, conversion city


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sweet jesus thats alot of jump packs !!


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

stock up on those sanguinor guard power weps bitsandkits.....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> sweet jesus thats alot of jump packs !!


Welcome to the Baal system. Please enjoy your stay.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

AledM said:


> stock up on those sanguinor guard power weps bitsandkits.....


they all look stunning , just wondering if the death company are plastic too?
cos the two handed thunder hammer looks a bit tasty too.

waiting with baited breath to see how much these kits are going to retail at, the space wolf stuff was pretty good value im hoping that continues.


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> they all look stunning , just wondering if the death company are plastic too?
> cos the two handed thunder hammer looks a bit tasty too.
> 
> waiting with baited breath to see how much these kits are going to retail at, the space wolf stuff was pretty good value im hoping that continues.


Lol hope so....i'll be a regular buyer (even more than I am ) on your site when you get those things in stock >.> they look way too awsome...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dont worry i have already set aside some pennies to make sure get plenty of these kits, though i have to admit i hope they deliver better next month than they have done this month, im still waiting on my inital order of dreadnoughts that were released today, crazy i had the beastmen two weeks before release but cant even get the dreads on the day of release!!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

smfanboy said:


> I seriously hate the niples at some of the marines (gay marines anyone) but I got to admit they look fucking awsome


Your right. I totally got sick of my own nipples and the blatant homosexuality they implied so I had them surgically removed.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

those look just awesome. Especially the Grim character and those Gold jump troops. The Death Corps even looks sweet. Did Mephiston get a new model?


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Although I think Sanguinor's model is a bit goofy looking (he seems to be leaning backwards ) It is all AMAZING. Can't wait to get my hands on this stuff.


----------



## Kochaloch (Jul 17, 2009)

got a look at the sprues and blisters along with the codex at local GW today, had to fight the urge to grab em and run.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

pure undiluted win

awesome models, i wasn't too fussed about the release of the blangels but now i can't wait k:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The plastics look cool but the SCs are just ridiculously bad. I think I'll just convert the SCs from the plastic kits.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

smfanboy said:


> I seriously hate the niples at some of the marines (gay marines anyone) but I got to admit they look fucking awsome


You dont get it, those "nipples" add +1 close combat attack!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Reminds me of a Mentos ad we had over here. *shudders*


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Reminds me of a Mentos ad we had over here. *shudders*


I remember. I wish I didn't, but I do... 
Come to think of it all mentos ads are complete and utter, beyond reasonable doubt, shit of the worst kind. I wouldn't be surprised if they cause brain aneurisms in adults and birth defects in the unborn.

More on topic: I just realized what the SCs remind me of; the deceiver c'tan. I think it's the cloak thingys holding it up.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> You dont get it, those "nipples" add +1 close combat attack!


god thats so wrong but so good humor


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Huray! My EC will look awsome with those winged Raptors .


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I think with a bit of conversions the new models and codex should make a fine Night Lords army. :grin: Not that I want to do either of them but I thought that this idea was worth mentioning.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Has there been any word on a new Blood Angels battleforce?, the Space Wolves got one so it seems fair that the Blood Angels get one themselves. If so im buying it and a unit of Exalted to get my army up, plus the Sanguinator as a hero :grin:.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

They are some lovely models.

Not quite enough to sway me to get a force, but I appreciate their awesomeness!


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> I sense the approach of a rather large number of Sanguinius conversions, in the air.


im eyeing up the astropath for a konrad curze/night haunter conversion , shall be easy , just a quick weapon swap (pair of lightning claws), a cape and a full skulls , removal of the scrolls and replace them with chains , voila night haunter xD 
also appears to be ALOT of preheresy helmets etc, my heresy era nightlords will be loving this release (plus i am gonna use the new codex to represent them)
absolutely cant wait for the new release , defo the best models GW have ever produced imho 

chaoz


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> I think with a bit of conversions the new models and codex should make a fine Night Lords army. :grin: Not that I want to do either of them but I thought that this idea was worth mentioning.


thats the plan for me xD 
though ima probs get rid of the nipples *shudders*


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

smfanboy said:


> I seriously hate the niples at some of the marines (gay marines anyone) but I got to admit they look fucking awsome


ah angry marines players will love this (pretty marines conversions anyone  lol)


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

And here I thought I was done collecting Blood Angels for a while, and could focus on my other armies. Damn you GW for making awesome miniatures and new shiny things for me to spend money on!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Goddamn. I knew when I restarted this hobby this time last year that I should have picked up with blood angels again, seeing as they were my main army all hose years ago. 
Damn you gw for not bringing these out sooner...


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

> Sanguinor + Exalted squad


it looks like the blood angels are getting a crazy new jumpack, maybe a jetpack?


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a crazy random thought but it'd be pretty awesome if Night Lords could get cool jump packs like that, but bat wings instead of angel wings.

Another random thought, I think it'd be cool if some blood splatter was painted onto the wings. I'm full of random thoughts today apparently.


----------



## Vet Sgt Ezekiel (May 8, 2009)

I'm sure some kind of Tzeentch based CSM army could use the wings to good effect. Multi-coloured or blue.

Mmmmmmm..... DIY CSM


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

NICE idea but plz get rid of the nipples. Even if the models are not going to be used....

I do not think the exalted have jetpacks but the goofy oversized backpacks are for the mechanical wings (makes them sound like the contraption Leonardo Da Vinci was working on all those years ago).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Just decided that I am using hose bad boy wings for some new swooping hawks. Just so that they look like big birds of prey!


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

I can not wait unitl those come out, the pics look awsome.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I saw those wings the other day. I have a strong feeling that many of those wings are going to appear on my dark angels army.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

anyone know the release date? know its next month just wondered when. hope its the beggining of the month, ive got two weeks off and i want to spend it geeking up with my new ba lol


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Reminds me of a Mentos ad we had over here. *shudders*


hahahaha that ad was sickening, to put it lightly, how is that meant to boost mentos sales hahaha


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> You dont get it, those "nipples" add +1 close combat attack!


sneak peak of the new fluff of the blood angels (written by Mat Ward:
"the blood angels have a genetic flaw in their geneseed that makes them shoot lazers out of their nipples, the ultramines says thats totaly lame and that makes the blood angels sad, so sad actualy they go mad." 

and to contribute I present to you:


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Just seen the new stuff on the GW website. Death company army it is then  they look awesome, the £20 price tag is a bit steep however, may have to spread the bits out over a small army i think.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

site is under maintainince do you think what I think pre orders


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

smfanboy said:


> site is under maintainince do you think what I think pre orders


It's gotta be! That'd be so awesome.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah, they were all up for pre-order, it normally comes up as maintenance when they put new stuff on, or when someones put something on that they shouldn't have.

Got these before the page went down.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

The site's back up! All the stuff is there!!!!!!!


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

they are up again and they look jawsome

damn: ninja'd


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

maximus2467 said:


> anyone know the release date? know its next month just wondered when. hope its the beggining of the month, ive got two weeks off and i want to spend it geeking up with my new ba lol


I think it said 3rd April on GW site.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Must find those wings for seraphim models.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i saw somewhere that theres 2 types of "seraphim" is this true?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The new models come out on 3rd April!!!!

Sad that no space marine valkyrie (sorry I mean uber powered and cheap harbinger thingy) is being released this month


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Argh... too many blood drops on these models! Come on GW, be considerate toward those of us that play a Successor Chapter!


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

if you'll notice the release dates, not everything is released April 3rd. Astorath for example, says April 17th, so there's a shot the Stormraven will be uploaded between the 3rd, and the 17th. Just a thought.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

The nipple fear in this thread makes me :laugh:


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

So. . . these make me want to go Blood Angels for my first army, they are seriously rivaling a lot of CSM for me. . . dammit lol. Astorath looks like a monster, and Sanguinor looks amazing. . . and those Death Company. . . wow. . . good job indeed.

edit: just saw Lemartes too. . . holy crap


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sad that no space marine valkyrie (sorry I mean uber powered and cheap harbinger thingy) is being released this month


This coming from the guy that has a fast, skimmer, _tank_ model with av12 and a 12 models transport. Not to mention that yours is 65pnts cheaper even after taking the TL Brightlance and ours takes a HS slot. Calm down space elf boy, you'll get a new codex one day too, except you haven't had to play 2 editions with a PDF.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

smfanboy said:


> I seriously hate the niples at some of the marines (gay marines anyone) but I got to admit they look fucking awsome


...and their knees look like hot-cross buns. Maybe it's a nod to the Easter release date?!?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok guys, had a look at this stuff today.

Only the Sanguinary Guard get those single port jump packs (and yes, they are jump packs). Yes they are plastic. Yes they are fucking awesome.

Yes the Death Company are plastic, and yes they have some truly awesome pieces in there.

By a rediculous oversight, you can get a flying librarian dreadnought. Yes, a flying fucking dreadnought.

Stormraven, 2nd phase release is expected, give it a year or so. My own speculation is that the 2nd phase release will have BA dread stuff, some other BA conversion kit stuff and the stormraven. no confirmation on any of that, just my take.


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG!!!!! i was going to start space wolves as my second army, but screw that! blood angels all the way bro! death company are the bomb-diggity! 
*8ft tall winged vampire berzerkers* beat 8ft tall werewolf space vikings
anyday!

*By the Blood Of Sanguinius!*


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

. . . I really don't know if I wanna continue collecting Chaos or Blood Angels now. . . I need to take up being a hit man to buy both.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

dardle reesraf said:


> OMG!!!!! i was going to start space wolves as my second army, but screw that! blood angels all the way bro! death company are the bomb-diggity!
> *8ft tall winged vampire berzerkers* beat 8ft tall werewolf space vikings
> anyday!
> 
> *By the Blood Of Sanguinius!*


Now I've figured out GW's marketing stratigy, by realeasing SW & BA so close together they're trying to reach the Twilight Crowd.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Now I've figured out GW's marketing stratigy, by realeasing SW & BA so close together they're trying to reach the Twilight Crowd.


LOLZ, Its funny cos its true, you could do emo marines that look depressed all the time. *not a twilight fan* :angry:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

And next they'll bring out the Inquisition with their stake crossbows and give the rest of us an opportunity for revenge. Purge the Unclean!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Now I've figured out GW's marketing stratigy, by realeasing SW & BA so close together they're trying to reach the Twilight Crowd.


dont remember seeing any vampires in twilight? there was a pale chap who went to the joey tribianni school of smell the fart acting though.

Im getting a tad fecked off with the amount of day walking "we dont want to feed" vampire shite in popular media at the moment on the plus side though i get to see Anna Paquins T&A every other week in true blood.

But i think you have hit the nail on the head, i would have pencilled Blood angels in for autum 2010 if i was a betting man was a shock to see them so soon after Wolves.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> dont remember seeing any vampires in twilight? there was a pale chap who went to the joey tribianni school of smell the fart acting though.
> 
> Im getting a tad fecked off with the amount of day walking "we dont want to feed" vampire shite in popular media at the moment on the plus side though i get to see Anna Paquins T&A every other week in true blood.
> 
> But i think you have hit the nail on the head, i would have pencilled Blood angels in for autum 2010 if i was a betting man was a shock to see them so soon after Wolves.


The girlfriend made me go see both stupid Twilight movies, so I took her home and made her watch Bram Stoker's Dracula :grin: 

I'm a bit shocked that came out so quickly too, I was figuring a June-August release.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Calm down people. Its plastic models we are talking about, not modes made out of Titanium. Dislike the nipples or blood drops, cut them of and all shall be dandy


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Now I've figured out GW's marketing stratigy, by realeasing SW & BA so close together they're trying to reach the Twilight Crowd.


:laugh:
Too true.
Can you imagine the scene when they showed off the finished painted Sanguinary guard?
"Well they are as sparkly as I asked but I told you to put the big abs on the Werewolves!!!"


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

VAMPIRES AREN'T MENT TO BE SHINY. although if the blood angels burst into flames if you weren't playing night fight it could be interesting.

anyway the new blood angels models are awesome, im going to use those sanguinary guard to make some lightning claw vanguard vets.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

note to please make sister of battle armour the same as those sagnuary gaurd


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Now I've figured out GW's marketing stratigy, by realeasing SW & BA so close together they're trying to reach the Twilight Crowd.


so they want more preteen girls in there stores....thats disturbing


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Twilight series was a very well written piece of literature .... ah fuck they sucked. I think I'd rather have crabs that I could only get rid of by shavin one side of my pubes and lighting the other side on fire and beating them to death with an 8 pound hammer as they crossed the line than to have to sit through more of that drivel. The wife made me watch it as well. My plan for the nipple thing is to green stuff some nipple piercings on them.:biggrin: It is a good thing that I have already bought the house and the Harley .... cause if not I would be broke as hell when this stuff comes out. I do like Astorath though.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> so they want more preteen girls in there stores....thats disturbing


To pair up with the pre-teen boys and engage in some mutual embarassment?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright, I cave. 

I will be building a blood angels army somewhere down the road. The stats were too awsome, but that was somthing I could ignore, power creep is to be expected and I wont be sold that easily.

But by GAWD they have *wings!!!*

*insanity sets in, multiple personalaties emerge battleing over the contradiction of allowing myself to play SPECE MEHREENS*


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to the DarkSide ... we have cookies:biggrin:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

In future please refrain from posting stats from GW publications in the forums. It's against copyright laws. It's a bit iffy in the case of Mephiston because at the moment it's just rumored stats, but in the case of Abbadon it's an IP breach.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I still dont see the logic in having T6 and 5W.

He is apparently tougher than a Carnifex....

I mean, fair enough if he was the size of a Carnifex/Tyrant/Daemon Prince, but he is still a short little marine that should be just as vulnerable as a scout. In fact, scouts should actually be tougher than Mephiston as they are wearing more armour than him.

Fair enough that he is some massively skilled killy marine, but there is NO WAY to justify T6, 5W, and a 2+ save. He is not a Tyranid Swarmlord.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

forgive my forgetfulness of the rules but, if he has T6 why would he need Eternal Warrior?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Cause he can still be killed by a force weapon or other weapons that cause instant death without being twice as high as your T.


----------



## Chaplain Gaius (Mar 11, 2010)

oh wow these are great although the nipples are a bit much on the SG


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> In future please refrain from posting stats from GW publications in the forums. It's against copyright laws. It's a bit iffy in the case of Mephiston because at the moment it's just rumored stats, but in the case of Abbadon it's an IP breach.


He is T6 and will easily kill any FW wielders, so there's no need for EW. Hidden powerfist, The swarmlord & THSS termis are the only thing he should fear, he'll eat up anything else.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

He can still be taken out in 1 shot by Wraith Guard and D-Cannons, unlike Abaddon who laughs at such things.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Still gonna look into using BL dex for chaos, just for the droppods 

The nipples on the SG are well...gay


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> He is T6 and will easily kill any FW wielders, so there's no need for EW. Hidden powerfist, The swarmlord & THSS termis are the only thing he should fear, he'll eat up anything else.


Why would he fear hidden fists? He has 6 attacks (7 on the charge), hits on 3s, kills on 2s. Assume 3 dead marines at least. The powerfist gets 1 wound per turn. Assuming that the squad doesn't break and run or take fearless wounds, Mephiston will only have lost maybe 3 wounds by the time he eats the squad.

That's assuming he's not casting any Psychic powers to beef himself up in combat.

Judas says (hypothetically) he does NOT have Eternal Warrior. Therefore the only thing he's really afraid of is Wraithguard.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> In future please refrain from posting stats from GW publications in the forums. It's against copyright laws. It's a bit iffy in the case of Mephiston because at the moment it's just rumored stats, but in the case of Abbadon it's an IP breach.


Sorry I thought it was ok to post that. I was just trying to show the difference between the 2 characters.


----------

